# Depression



## ihatefckddugs (Dec 10, 2021)

Good afternoon, I think I'm completely depressed. I broke up with a girl, but I'm always positive, and even in this case I accepted with a smile, but in my heart, everything is not so. I feel like I'm dying on the inside. I'm not in the mood, I'm not hungry, I have no desire to do anything.


----------



## helenmiller (7 mo ago)

The best way to have a good distraction is to change your activities. Do something you've never done before. Just try it.


----------



## Given608 (6 mo ago)

ihatefckddugs said:


> Good afternoon, I think I'm completely depressed. I broke up with a girl, but I'm always positive, and even in this case I accepted with a smile, but in my heart, everything is not so. I feel like I'm dying on the inside. I'm not in the mood, I'm not hungry, I have no desire to do anything.


You can give this a try and im sure it is going to work out because it work out for me. I am grateful for the blessings and help from a true remarkable Spellcaster. I had a phone consultation that surpassed all of my expectations in such a miraculous way bringing back my husband into my life again…I was shocked with the precision of her details. She obviously knew things about me I never wanted to be separated from him as he means the whole world to me and he was the father of our 12 years old daughter. We used to be very cool and lovely together for years before we got married officially 6 months ago until we had a misunderstand that almost got us divorced 2 months ago. Particularly given that this was over the phone. Her ability is unmatched, and she gained my trust in just one encounter. Add to all this, she is very easy to communicate with – very patient and understanding. I taught it wise to share my testimony with every one on this website that powerful spell is real that can rebuild any broken relationship or marriage.


----------



## sloanegold (6 mo ago)

Given608 said:


> You can give this a try and im sure it is going to work out because it work out for me. I am grateful for the blessings and help from a true remarkable Spellcaster. I had a phone consultation that surpassed all of my expectations in such a miraculous way bringing back my husband into my life again…I was shocked with the precision of her details. She obviously knew things about me I never wanted to be separated from him as he means the whole world to me and he was the father of our 12 years old daughter. We used to be very cool and lovely together for years before we got married officially 6 months ago until we had a misunderstand that almost got us divorced 2 months ago. Particularly given that this was over the phone. Her ability is unmatched, and she gained my trust in just one encounter. Add to all this, she is very easy to communicate with – very patient and understanding. I taught it wise to share my testimony with every one on this website that powerful spell is real that can rebuild any broken relationship or marriage.


Wow, that is interesting. I need the spellcaster contact pls 🙏, i hope they can restore my marriage too?


----------

